# Air suspension issue please help! 2006 A6 4.2L



## Lyusi_bg (May 7, 2007)

OK i got this Audi and upon scanning i got a code 01399 - Relay for level-control compressor (J403) open circuit. So far i cannot find any information on the code not even location of the relay in question. One place says it's on the right side right by the wiper motor another place suggest under the seat, under the steering wheel and even in the trunk. Can anyone point me to the right location for the relay ? they are all 307 relay.


----------



## carprice (Apr 21, 2015)

*carprice.se*

ntil 1997, the A6 came with several different engines, two of them turbodiesel, and most of them available with Audi's Torsen-based quattro permanent four-wheel drive system. The A6 was available with saloon and Avant bodies.


----------

